# Diving courses



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Spring break is approaching and I am planning to spend the vacation on the Red Sea, either in Sharm or Dahab with my daughter. We want to do our Open Water Diver certificate and I was just looking at prices on the net, which are all in either euros or pounds. The prices seem rather expensive, so I wondered and whether it would be cheaper to agree a price with a diving school when we get there. Does anyone know how much this course should cost in EGP? 

Also has anyone heard of any good accommodation/ package deals for residents, or would this be considered advertising?
Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

denisaki said:


> Hi everyone,
> Spring break is approaching and I am planning to spend the vacation on the Red Sea, either in Sharm or Dahab with my daughter. We want to do our Open Water Diver certificate and I was just looking at prices on the net, which are all in either euros or pounds. The prices seem rather expensive, so I wondered and whether it would be cheaper to agree a price with a diving school when we get there. Does anyone know how much this course should cost in EGP?
> 
> Also has anyone heard of any good accommodation/ package deals for residents, or would this be considered advertising?
> Thanks



Hi 

Well it would depend on who came up with the package ,
If Sam said try so and so that would be fine, but if someone new comes on with a deal etc then I would be inclined to think mmmmmmmm 

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

denisaki said:


> Hi everyone,
> Spring break is approaching and I am planning to spend the vacation on the Red Sea, either in Sharm or Dahab with my daughter. We want to do our Open Water Diver certificate and I was just looking at prices on the net, which are all in either euros or pounds. The prices seem rather expensive, so I wondered and whether it would be cheaper to agree a price with a diving school when we get there. Does anyone know how much this course should cost in EGP?
> 
> Also has anyone heard of any good accommodation/ package deals for residents, or would this be considered advertising?
> Thanks


Dahab is generally cheaper than Sharm. Have you tried Penguin Village in Dahab? I think one of my friends went diving at the centre there and thought it was reasonably priced (and safe!). I will see if I can find out what friends have paid for diving courses in Dahab.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Dahab is generally cheaper than Sharm. Have you tried Penguin Village in Dahab? I think one of my friends went diving at the centre there and thought it was reasonably priced (and safe!). I will see if I can find out what friends have paid for diving courses in Dahab.


Meant to say the accomodation at Penguin Village is clean but very basic though!


----------



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

Beatle said:


> Meant to say the accomodation at Penguin Village is clean but very basic though!


Thanks, Beatle. I would appreciate that. I know that there are members on here who live in Sharm. Do you have any idea about prices?


----------



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

denisaki said:


> Thanks, Beatle. I would appreciate that. I know that there are members on here who live in Sharm. Do you have any idea about prices?


Anybody else can give me any pointers? I'm bringing up my daughter alone here so I have to watch my pennies. That is why I'm looking for something reasonably priced.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

denisaki said:


> Thanks, Beatle. I would appreciate that. I know that there are members on here who live in Sharm. Do you have any idea about prices?


I can't remember prices for the diving course - we paid about 60LE per night for accomodation although as I said, it was basic. They have a website. Am also making enquiries of friends. 

Have you looked at the Lonely Planet/Rough Guides for recommendations as well - I found some of their suggestions very helpful. If you don't have copies, let me know and I will have a look for you at the weekend as I don't have the books to hand today.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I am afraid I may not be so helpful when it comes to diving. It's an expensive hobby through and through so not sure there's much you can do to get it cheaper. When it comes to accommodation and diving packages, the only one I know of is Camel, which is very popular. But also given it's the biggest in Sharm I'm sure it is also not the cheapest, but most likely to get package deals, and maybe online.

There is a company in UK that works online dive sharm, diving sharm el sheikh, diving in sharm, red sea diving, diving sharm, diving in dahab, red sea diving holidays, red sea liveaboards,, they may be able to sort a package holiday including diving. Think Explorers also do. But for all I know these companies may have gone bust by now... and from your writing style I may assume you are from the states, which means you may not be able to use the whole package as they would use British flight companies. I don't know any US companies that do diving holidays.

I can list a lot of diving companies, but as I say I don't have personal experience of any to recommend or advise against, and I've never seen anything like a "foreigner" and "local" price list to get you different prices.

Think it's one of those cases it will take you knowing someone who can take you out and lend you the equipment, or you pay rack rates. Although with the GBP so weak if there's a company quoting in Sterling you may find prices due to rate difference.

Sorry I couldn't be much help, but good luck and hope you get something sorted soon.


----------



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

A belated thanks for the help, Sam. In the end we went to Dahab. I managed to find an english dive instructor, who negotiated much better rates for us. We got our certificates and had a fabulous time.
Denise

BTW I'm English, not American, but my daughter goes to Cairo American College, so I find myself using americanisms like "Spring Break" and "vacation."  Is that what threw you off?


----------

